# Ruger Mark ii 50th anniversary



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello I recently bought a mark 2 50th anniversary for $250 it is brand new never been fired (still has the oil/film? coating on it. Did i get taken, was it a good price?


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't be sure , without looking closely.
I'll be honest, as I trust your observation. NIB ★ that gun is better that the MKIII.
I say smile, & don't worry about the $$ .


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

wesjwa said:


> Hello I recently bought a mark 2 50th anniversary for $250 it is brand new never been fired (still has the oil/film? coating on it. Did i get taken, was it a good price?


I'd put that in the "Great deal!" category, myself.


----------

